# Nationwide Directory of Pigeon Care Project - Please Help



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I am compiling a directory of veterinary and wildlife care providers who treat rescued feral pigeons. This is an ongoing project that will be completed June 30, 2002.

If you know of a veterinarian, wildlife rehabilitation facility or certified wildlife rehabber in your area, who will treat rescued feral pigeons, please add their contact information to this list.

Please list the provider by name, address (street, city, state zip, country if other than US), telephone and type of care (e.g., veterinary, wildlife rehab, emergency).

Please include any other pertinent information such as fees or whether rescues are treated free of charge. Some providers offering services at no charge require that you sign over the rescued bird to their care giving them total discretion for treatment. Non-profit agencies doing this often gladly accept donations. Any such information you can provide will be included on our list.

The reliability of this directory will rely solely on you. Please forward information only for providers with whom you have had personal experience treating rescued pigeons. In other words, please do not list contact information for providers you think will help but have had no experience with yourself.

Your participation in this project will be greatly appreciated and will go a long way toward helping save the lives of many injured pigeons.

Daniel Scuiry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Daniel,

Do you want the information posted here or privately e-mailed to you?

Terry Whatley


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by TAWhatley:
> *Hi Daniel,
> 
> Do you want the information posted here or privately e-mailed to you?
> ...


Please post all directory references to this bulletin board.

Many thanks,

Daniel Scuiry


----------



## Deb (Apr 12, 2002)

Wildlife care center..
Hello;
In response to the great help I received for a feral pigeon.. I'd like to contribute this link to a Hingham,MA care facility..they take anybody/everybody needing care







and will release on their private reserve
http://www.newildlife.com/ 

wonderful place!
have a feathery kind of day!








Deb


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is the information for my vet:

Dr. Sam Lee
Plaza Pet Hospital
23684 El Toro Road #D
Lake Forest CA 92630
(949) 581-7979

Depending upon what needs to be done for the bird, there may be charges for out of pocket expenses such as medicine, supplies, or x-rays. If the rescuer does not wish to keep the bird, the clinic will contact me to take over the care of the bird.

Terry Whatley


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Something to try.....if you have a local small, private zoo, especially ones with parrots on display, they often have either a resident avian vet, or one close by. 

If the zoo vet won't help ferals, they might know someone who does....


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by WhiteWingsCa:
> *Something to try.....if you have a local small, private zoo, especially ones with parrots on display, they often have either a resident avian vet, or one close by.
> 
> If the zoo vet won't help ferals, they might know someone who does....*


Is there a zoo in your area that will take pigeons? Or would you call the zoo in your vicinity and ask if they will take them? If they do please post the name address and phone number for the zoo.

Many thanks,

Daniel Scuiry


----------



## joann woodring (Mar 27, 2002)

This is a great source for San Diego county CA, (sorry, I'm a computer illiterate senior and don't know how to set up a link).
http://www.projectwildlife.org/. 

I know they accept feral pigeons, ask you to sign them over, and treat them with release in mind. If the bird is unreleasable, and no one steps forth to take it in, it will be euthanised. Fancy pigeons (fantails etc.) and non domestic doves are kept until placed in homes. They have a great facility, and if you live in San Diego county, need volunteers for facility work and home care.

Hope this helps,
Joann


----------



## B. Crowe (Mar 4, 2002)

http://www.wildcaremarin.org/ 

In Marin County, S.F. Bay area......takes pigeons, sparrows & starlings. They are fantastic. Unfortunately, my center does not









Barb


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, shame on me ... I take in pigeons:

Terry Whatley
Village Pond Rescue & Rehabilitation
P.O. Box 729
Lake Forest CA 92609
(949) 951-4617
[email protected]
[email protected]

No charge to rescuers .. donations welcome. Birds receive vet care if needed, babies are hand raised, all are found appropriate homes if non-releasable.


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

Dallas, TX:

RogersWildlife
1430 E. Cleveland Rd.
P.O. Box 545
Hutchins, TX 75141
Phone: 972-225-4000 http://www.rogerswildlife.org 

Wildlife Rescue and Rehabilitation for all types of birds and waterfowl. Free.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

This request is being re-posted.

Daniel Scuiry


----------



## SM (May 14, 2002)

In looking for someone local to provide care for my birds real soon (loft under construction), I called the vet who cares for my hounds and discovered this female vet at their office. She is apparently well studied in all types of exotic animals including "any type of birds" and will be my resource for vaccinations, etc.

Dr. Teresa Bradley
Belton Animal Clinic
511 Main Street
Belton, Missouri 64012
816.331.3120

Belton borders the southern edge of the Kansas City, Missouri city limits.

All I can attest to at this point is that I've been a 12-year customer of this vet's office and wouldn't go anywhere else. The verdict on bird care is forthcoming, and hopefully I won't need them a whole lot!


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by SM:
> *In looking for someone local to provide care for my birds real soon (loft under construction), I called the vet who cares for my hounds and discovered this female vet at their office. She is apparently well studied in all types of exotic animals including "any type of birds" and will be my resource for vaccinations, etc.
> 
> Dr. Teresa Bradley
> ...


Does this person treat feral pigeons to your knowledge?

Daniel Scuiry


----------



## SM (May 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by Scuiry:
> * Does this person treat feral pigeons to your knowledge?
> 
> Daniel Scuiry*


I said I would be getting pigeons soon and wanted to have them vaccinated--didn't provide any specifics as to what kind--and the answer was that yes, she treats pigeons and would be happy to vaccinate for me. Would there be any reason for a veterinarian who treats pigeons to accept only the non-feral breeds?


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by SM:
> * I said I would be getting pigeons soon and wanted to have them vaccinated--didn't provide any specifics as to what kind--and the answer was that yes, she treats pigeons and would be happy to vaccinate for me. Would there be any reason for a veterinarian who treats pigeons to accept only the non-feral breeds? *


Yes, many vets will not treat feral pigeons. This project is to gather names of providers who do. Unless you know personally that your vet will treat them I should not him or her as a reference.

You could ask your vet and then I would put him or her on the list.

Many thanks again,

Daniel


----------



## SM (May 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by Scuiry:
> * Yes, many vets will not treat feral pigeons. This project is to gather names of providers who do. Unless you know personally that your vet will treat them I should not him or her as a reference.
> 
> You could ask your vet and then I would put him or her on the list.
> ...


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by SM:


So your vet will treat feral pigeons.

I know this may sound picky but many vets will not treat wild animals at all and that includes feral pigeons.

Some vets will treat wild animals at no charge and then release them to a sanctuary or their habitat.

Some will bring an injured pigeon to a vet and adopt it as a pet, so the vet will then treat like any other pet. It sounds like your vet may do this. Is this correct? If so he or she will charge a fee.

Thanks again,

Daniel


----------



## SM (May 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by Scuiry:
> * So your vet will treat feral pigeons.
> 
> I know this may sound picky but many vets will not treat wild animals at all and that includes feral pigeons.
> ...


Yes, she will treat all of my pet pigeons, regardless of breed. But, yes, I'm afraid they've never done anything for free, and surely that would be no exception. Is there any information I could provide regarding her fees that would be beneficial? Veterinary assistance isn't inexpensive anywhere in our area, and I'm blessed to be able to pay for whatever care my animals have ever needed. I'll help with whatever additional information you might need.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by SM:
> * Yes, she will treat all of my pet pigeons, regardless of breed. But, yes, I'm afraid they've never done anything for free, and surely that would be no exception. Is there any information I could provide regarding her fees that would be beneficial? Veterinary assistance isn't inexpensive anywhere in our area, and I'm blessed to be able to pay for whatever care my animals have ever needed. I'll help with whatever additional information you might need.*


The only thing I need to know is whether she will treat ferals. Any client with an injured pigeon will have to decide for themselves whether to pay for treatment.

Many thanks,

Daniel


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Would it be, the world was so simple...

d, I know you're compressing data to make a synopsis of treatment centers for feral pigeons across the country (one hell of an ambitious project!); but you've touched on something that is key--a "label".

A label can be a very powerful thing. Think about it. History is replete with examples...

To wit, "Some will bring an injured pigeon to a vet and adopt it as a pet, so the vet will then treat it like any other pet. It sounds like your vet may do this. Is this correct? If so he or she will charge a fee."

The key word here is "PET".

Different people have different people skills. If a specific result is what we're after--treatment of a feral pigeon, in this case--a buzz word like "pet" can make all the difference!

When this list nears completion, why not write a little blurb on how to get things done? (no guaranty, mind you).

Last year, a new employee at our vet initially refused Cosmo when Judy called. I called them back and Cosmo was seen that afternoon. Last Tuesday, Ally was welcomed with open arms by the whole staff at the same office. Why? Ally is a "pet".

I left with syringes and a supply of liquid Baytril for the next rescue/pet. The fee was reasonable.









Not that I would, but I "could" release Ally.
Inwhich case, she was a temporary "pet".

Regards,

Ray


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Ray,

I understand the subtle difference between pet and feral. Yes, I am trying to simplify. I have had problems with vets treating anything that wasn't a dog or cat - pets nothwithstanding.

I once had a "pet" rat that was dying and needed to be euthanized. I called all over town trying to find ANY vet that would take my "pet" rat. Twenty years ago it was next to impossible for me to find any vet who would treat a "lab animal". That was what they called my "pet" rat - a "lab animal. Didn't matter that it was my "pet". So the labels go both ways









I'll do what I can instruct people how to go about dealing with veterinary and wilflife services. Lord knows I've been through both.

d.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I could still use a few rehab or veterinary references for the directory project.

This is a nationwide project and it needs your help to succeed. For all fifty states I still have only a few references, not enough for a project of this scope.

Please forward your references to this thread. Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Daniel Scuiry


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Moving this back to the top again for more references. Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Daniel Scuiry


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I have been trying to gather contact information since last year for a nationwide listing of providers and rehabbers who offer care for feral pigeons. Please post your contact information to this message. Your help is greatly appreciated.

Daniel Scuiry


----------



## Mamma Soke (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi!

I havent taken him in but I was told by these people that they were the one stop shop. I could take in the pigeon, snake, beardie, rat, dog, whatever I had they'd either already know how or be willing to figure out. 

Brent A Cook DVM 
Morse R Davis DVM 
Adrienne M Cardella DVM 
Kingsbrook Vet
5322 New Design Road 
Frederick MD, 21703 
(301) 631-6900 / (301) 607-1007 Metro 
(301) 631-6999 Fax http://www.kingsbrookvet.com/ 

So far I havent taken any of my critters in because they've all been healthy or asleep (the beardie is brumating but does need to go) I'll let you know if I run into any trouble but I explained Pugsley was a feral rescue and the receptionist had to ask because she'd never had a pigeon before but came back saying the doc wouldnt have a problem treating him if I wanted to bring him in.

Shelley


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I am placing this thread back to the top for more listings.

Many thanks,

Daniel


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Dr. Zenker
Burloak Animal Clinic
3060 Lakeshore Rd, 
West Oakville, On.
L6L 1J2

Email: [email protected] http://www.vetpet.com 
Phone: (905) 827-1171
----------------------------------------

This is my vet's address and information, It's good for anyone who needs an avian vet in the Toronto and surrounding areas.


They were very kind and will treat pigeons..


Mary


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I am continuing to bring this topic back to the top for more veterinary and rehab resources for the directory.

Many thanks,

Daniel Scuiry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up for new member in Emergency section.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

The Wildlife Center of Silicon Valley now takes pigeons (they didn't used to). http://www.wcsv.org/


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

This is an ongoing project so I'm bringing it back to the top of the list.

For anyone who may be interested in Bay Area contacts I have the following references of vets who treat pigeons - They may or may not treat ferals; you would need to call and verify in advance:

Dr. James Harris
Montclair Veterinary Hospital
Oakland, CA
(510) 339-8600

Dr. Speer
Medical Center for Birds
Oakley, CA
(925) 625-1878

Four Corners
1126 Meadow Lane
Concord, CA
925-0685-0512

Dr. Kosky & Dr. Asseo

Berekely Dog & Cat Hospital
2126 Haste St.
Berkeley, CA
510-848-5041
(Has an avian vet on staff who will treat pigeons)

Wild Care Marin
76 Albert Park Ln
San Rafael, CA
415-453-1000
(One of the few wildlife centers that will rehab ferals; you must release the bird to their custody.)


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

There is an avian vet in San Francisco that treats pigeons:

Bay Area Bird Hospital
Lynn Dustin
2145 Taraval St
San Francisco, CA 94116
Phone: 415-566-4359 

Call in advance to verify that they will treat a feral.


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Las Vegas, full of pigeons, so it's good for people to know where to take them!

Island Pet Hospital
(702)645-7387
7035 W. Ann Road #130
Las Vegas, NV 89130 www.Islandpethospital.com 
<Treats ferals- mine's the only "pet" pigeon he's ever had come in! Normal fee is $30, don't know if he looks at ferals for free or not>

Also:

Gilcrease Bird Sanctuary
(702)645-4224
8103 Racel St
Las Vegas, NV 

Takes birds that cannot find homes, takes baby pigeons for sure, I think she might offer emergency care. Also has adoption program, adoption fee is $3. Always has baby pigeons up for adoption!

Suzanne


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If any members can add to this list of vets, rescuers, rehabbers, etc. please feel free to do so.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Yes, please. This is taking much, much longer than I had hoped.

Daniel


----------



## Evan Garris (Apr 26, 2004)

www.gibsonswildliferehabcentre.org/ 

I volunteer here you can ask them if they want to join your list. If not I can't help.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Many wildlife centers do not take feral pigeons. Would you do us a favor and find out if they will, then let us know?

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## Evan Garris (Apr 26, 2004)

They do. I volunteer there.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Dr. Jereb will see feral pigeons, he's seen plenty of mine! Keep in mind that you need to pay for the services rendered, this isn't a rescue operation.

Robert Jereb DVM
North Park Veterinary Clinic
5700 State Farm Drive (x Professional Center)
Rohnert Park 94928
707-585-2899


----------

